# Removing default program for .bin files



## GregB927

I opened a .bin file with the application it was an update for. I have removed this user option from my registry but it still wants to open with this APP. Can anyone assist me in setting the default back to nothing?


----------



## SpywareDr

Try this:

Press [Winkey][R], type *regedit* and press [Enter].


Navigate to the following registry key:HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts​

Find the *.bin* file extension, right-click it and select *delete*.


Now navigate to:HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts​

Find the *.bin* file extension, right-click it and select *delete*.


Close regedit and restart your computer.


----------



## GregB927

Thanks. This fixed it.


----------



## SpywareDr

:thumb: Excellent! Thanks for letting us know.


----------

